# Aggressive baby.



## switchmypic (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello,
I bought a female rat about 5 weeks ago and 3 weeks and 3 days ago she had babies! It was a litter of three (one of which passed last night) well the one male is very aggressive he really hasnt been up till a few nights ago but now hurts the other baby who has a few marks from it. I'm worried that he might seriously hurt or even kill the other baby.
What should I do?? Would it be to early to take him away from his mother and the other baby?
He is very sweet to people just really aggressive to other rats.
Help!
Thanks!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

3 weeks 3 days old is too young to be away from Mom. Why do you think the little boy is being aggressive to his sibling? You mentioned marks, is it scabs?


----------

